# the identification of the computer cannot be changed



## montymeadows (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi I am trying to get my ex work laptop onto my home local wireless network to join up with another laptop and a my bookbut to no avail. I have tried countless things for a couple of days now. I think have found the problem but don't know how to fix it.

when I right click on my computer on the computer name tab the network id and change name options are greyed out with the note: the identification of the computer cannot be changed because- Networking is not installed or is not properly configured.

I have searched the net and found this but it didn't work for me 

http://blog.jonschneider.com/2007/04/fix-networking-is-not-installed-or.html

In my network connections control panel I have 

*(Under Internet Gateway)* ( 1 icon) 

Internet connection,Connected, Internet Connection

And *( Under LAN or High-Speed Internet)* (4 icons) 

1394 Connection, Disabled,1394 Net Adapter : 

Local Area Connection, Network cable unplugged, Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit, this has a red cross on)

Local Area Connection 2, Network cable unplugged, Bluetoth LAN access server, (this has a red cross on)

Wireless Network Connection, Connected, Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945AB

Does anyone know of a way to get the computer to network please.Thank to evryone who rtakes the time to read this.

Kind regards

Monty


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Make sure that you have Admin permission when doing any modifications.

Verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services:

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation


----------

